

A side-by-side look at run scripts and service units - vezzy-fnord
http://homepage.ntlworld.com./jonathan.deboynepollard/FGA/run-scripts-and-service-units-side-by-side.html

======
jbverschoor
I guess this is yet more systemd bashing, because the scripts are so small.

These runscripts are useless. They only start a service.

From the article:

This is deliberate; as the intent here is to allow an apples-to-apples
comparison

It is not. It's comparing appleseeds with apples

